# Children can get type 1 diabetes too!



## Becca (Mar 1, 2010)

Thought id post this on here just in case, parents didn't see it on the main board 

Hi, have set up a new facebook group to raise awareness that children can get type 1 diabetes too.

This group is to raise awareness of the symptoms of type 1 diabetes and the need for medical professionals to listen to parents when a child with symptoms presents themselves.

There are many appalling stories of children being turned away from medical professionals who have told the parents there child is: "too young to have type 1 diabetes," "is only a virus" "is attention seeking" etc.... This is not uncommon. Children eventually have been rushed to A&E with the life threatening DKA once diagnosis has been made, hours from death. Unfortunately, some children have died due to not being diagnosed.

This doesn't need to happen. All that needs to be done is a simple finger prick or a urine test to diagnose type 1 diabetes when a child is presenting with symptoms- avoiding a medical emergency.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=322583463444


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Becca,
As you know i joined  
x


----------



## Kei (Mar 1, 2010)

I've joined.  As F was in DKA, close to coma, when we got to hospital, I'm very well aware of this problem.


----------



## Heidi (Apr 4, 2010)

*I've joined*

We were incredibly lucky. R was drinking almost constantly, craving sugary things and getting up during the night. My dad (R's grandfather) has Type 2 so we tested R's blood with a finger prick and it was *30*. We didn't believe it and this was on a Friday evening so we waited and tested again the next day - *20* and *25* on Sunday evening after a rugby festival where he'd played almost all day. We got an emergency appointment with the GP on Monday morning. The GP tested his urine and began telephoned the hospital right there telling them to expect us. I asked if that was it - it couldn't be anything else? I was hoping it was some sort of peculiar bug! The GP and later the hospital medical staff told us we'd diagnosed it really early ourselves and prevented R from serious complications.
Small consolation.


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 4, 2010)

i have joined as this happened to me when i was 12


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've joined. 1996 wasn't a great year for me as you can guess!


----------



## rspence (Apr 23, 2010)

*I joined your facebook group*

I've just joined your facebook group. thanks.


----------



## am64 (Apr 23, 2010)

i will certainly join awareness is critical


----------



## Donald (Apr 24, 2010)

Just joined


----------



## sophieee (Apr 25, 2010)

Becca said:


> Thought id post this on here just in case, parents didn't see it on the main board
> 
> Hi, have set up a new facebook group to raise awareness that children can get type 1 diabetes too.
> 
> ...



:O REALLY?! I thought it was more commen in children? Or have I heard that wrong..? I deleted my facebook the other week so I can't join, sorry


----------



## Lauren (May 1, 2010)

I thought Type 1 was more common in children than in adults?
Will join though


----------

